# Dankung Jungle Hunter, review and shooting



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

First off let me say... I was actually looking forward to trying this one out. I thought the design was real nice looking and that it has good clean lines.
A LOT of the time, it's not the slingshot frame's fault but the band and or pouch selection that goes along with it... I don't think that's neccessarily the case here.
I don't have overly large hands... my holding hand (left) is just under 8" in length from middle finger tip to first crease on the wrist... but even though they're not to large, the Jungle Hunter was simply WAY to small for me to use effectively with any kind of decent strength band set.
When gripping the slingshot, there is simply nothing about the design that enhances the shootability or accuracy for me.

In all I was only able to hit the coke can set at 66 feet only 4 times with this slingshot, 2 good hits 2 grazes... which is far below what I've been able to score with every one of my other shooters.

I can not reccommend this slingshot. For me, it ranks at about a 30 out of 100.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Are you holding these slingshots correctly? You said earlier that the A+ was too small for you and now the Jungle Hunter is too small for you too. I have a Jungle Hunter II that fits me perfectly. My hands are the same size as yours. Did you get a Jungle Hunter or a Jungle Hunter II? The II is slightly larger, but not that much.

Are you holding these slingshots with your hand high and fingers up on the forks? The index finger wraps around the fork and the thumb sets up on the fork, pushing forwards. You don't hold them "hammer style" (like a fist, with your thumb wrapping around to touch, or almost touch, your index finger). "Hammer grip" does not work on these slingshots. You *might* be able to get by using hammer grip on the Jungle Hunter II, but that's just a "might". I think it is still a little small for that type of grip.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I just watched part of your video on the Jungle Hunter (it's a little too long for me to sit through the whole thing). Looks like you are indeed holding the forks correctly. Maybe it's just a matter of familiarization and practice with the Chinese style slingshot? I'm just as accurate with my Jungle Hunter II as with my A+ PS-2.

I'm not sure what you have there is a Jungle Hunter either. Yours has the bent fork handle (ergonomic style). That's not a feature listed for the Jungle HUnter on the Dankung website. Did you buy it from www.dankung.com? My Jungle Hunter II is flat, not cured.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You must be holding it wrong. My hands are pretty big and the dankungs fit well in my hand.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

haertig said:


> I just watched part of your video on the Jungle Hunter (it's a little too long for me to sit through the whole thing). Looks like you are indeed holding the forks correctly. Maybe it's just a matter of familiarization and practice with the Chinese style slingshot? I'm just as accurate with my Jungle Hunter II as with my A+ PS-2.
> 
> I'm not sure what you have there is a Jungle Hunter either. Yours has the bent fork handle (ergonomic style). That's not a feature listed for the Jungle HUnter on the Dankung website. Did you buy it from www.dankung.com? My Jungle Hunter II is flat, not cured.


Yeah I ordered it from dankung, it took about 2 weeks to get here... it's the one they listed as the jungle hunter. Now, they could have sent the wrong slingshot, that's entirely possible. 
I also have some other dankungs ordered as well, a couple of the ergonomic designs that look similar to some of the designs I drew up.

As for getting used to and practicing on the Chinese style slingshots... there's got to be a reason for me to do that first, like the design is better, it's more comfortable to shoot or is superior in some way... so far I don't see a reason to go beyond what I've just done.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> As for getting used to and practicing on the Chinese style slingshots... there's got to be a reason for me to do that first, like the design is better, it's more comfortable to shoot or is superior in some way... so far I don't see a reason to go beyond what I've just done.


You may not realize that something is just as good, or better, until you've used/practiced with it enough to understand the differences. But if you really don't want it, I might be willing to buy it off of you. Depends on what you want for it. I can't pay full prices (or rather "won't") because I already have two. So I don't really need another. But if the price is right, I'll buy another anyway! I like them.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've had a bit of a think on it, and what I'm going to do is use it for the fork on a slingshot "rifle"... the forks are very strong and it is well made for what it is... it's just not something I can use in the way it was intended. So a slingrifle it will become, _one of these days"!_


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I agree with Bill, I don't like the standard Chinese entrees neither and it’s not because I don't know how to shoot them. -- Tex


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

In my opinion there is nothing wrong with the dankungs. They just require a different style of shooting.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't much like my Jungle Hunter, either. The bands are too short. They are all over the place. There is just no way I have been able to get them to settle into a "sweet spot" on the circular ears. The only time I've been able to get any consistency from it was when I took off the stock bands and tied on a set of Theraband tubes.

I have never been able to get a comfortable grip on it. It's not because of the size, either. I have naturals, board cuts, and bent rods that are smaller and I have no problems with them.

And no, it's not for sale. It will be part of my permanent collection.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

I suggest watch the Dankung videos before you shoot it.

Recently I focus on quick-release shooting , just like this guy won the challenge, not
the guy shown on the following image. :

the quick-release practice is very exciting .






Very exciting experience.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

That's how it's done.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I struggled with my Jungle Hunter for a long time before I mastered it. Before I got it, I mostly shot with strong husky natural forks. But I kept shooting with it, trying to learn. Then, I changed the tubes to a longer set and practiced for a while longer. Soon thereafter I mastered it. Now the Jungle Hunter and the PS2 are the two slingshots I shoot best with. I also have an Axe Hunter and another Chinese style G-10 from Ly brand in Hong Kong. I agree with Jim Harris above -- they're just different to shoot and require some time to get used to.


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

I had the opposite experience with my Jungle hunter. First, I thought it was a tad larger than what I was expecting and I have to choke up a bit to get a good grip. Second, it was the first slingshot I ever owned that let me nail my target dead center the first time I shot it. I use the push-pull and immediate release, just like with my longbows and recurves.
frosty2


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

crazyslingshot said:


> I suggest watch the Dankung videos before you shoot it.
> 
> Recently I focus on quick-release shooting , just like this guy won the challenge, not
> the guy shown on the following image. :
> ...


That's some very nice shooting in the video... 10, 12 ounce cans hit at 33' in one minute... that's a hit rate of 1 can every 6 seconds. Watching the video it looked like the winning shooter had a rate of fire at close to 20 shots a minute (really fast) for a percentage of 50%+.

It just seems to me we've GOT to have some shooters here in America that can do better than that... maybe some on this very forum.


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

well it just might be your not used to it!
the first time i shot my dankung i missed my giant cachbox so bad it hit the wall behind it and lodged a ball into the wall bekind it(lucky i didnt pull all the way back)
but by the weeks end i was just as accutare with it as with any other slingshot even shooting butterfly stance


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am not an expert but I do pay attention to patterns pretty good.

I have noticed with my slingshots of the same perimeter shape, if you will, one being a bit more rounded than the other, this slight difference can make changing cattys an adjustment.

Using a vastly different catty and perhaps style, a person should not find that it seems/feels like the catty has an issue. Wherein, the evidence points to lack of familiarity. Any catty, if used enough a person will get good with that style, perhaps very good with the style. It is a matter of familiarity.

Ok so I should have just posted the last sentence; "It's a matter of familiarity." So shoot me! On second thought.......please don't shoot me!


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> I suggest watch the Dankung videos before you shoot it.
> 
> Recently I focus on quick-release shooting , just like this guy won the challenge, not
> the guy shown on the following image. :
> ...


That's some very nice shooting in the video... 10, 12 ounce cans hit at 33' in one minute... that's a hit rate of 1 can every 6 seconds. Watching the video it looked like the winning shooter had a rate of fire at close to 20 shots a minute (really fast) for a percentage of 50%+.

It just seems to me we've GOT to have some shooters here in America that can do better than that... maybe some on this very forum.
[/quote]

I had same question with you. sometimes I am able to hit about 11 can in one minute , better than that guy won world record.

but I sent my query to the video-poster at youtube.com and got a reply, the winner is about to hit 16 cans of 20 shots in one minute in routine practice.

I realized that none of slingshot shooters are professional athletes, they are kind of nervous to have a public shooting show.

That's probably the reason why the world record was 8 hits in one minute before this guy broke this record.

I dare to say many many shooters in this forum are able to hit more than 8 cans in 1 minute.

anyway, I am very interested in the shooting style,so cool.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

normally chinese casting products is too small size for western shooter size ,can not hold the frame correctly
you need a bigger hanemade one.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> They are all over the place. There is just no way I have been able to get them to settle into a "sweet spot" on the circular ears.


On my dankung, I load the pouch and then pull the bands to slight tension directly in line with the forks. Not at a 90 degree angle with the forks like when shooting. After slight tensioning in line, I rotate the forks to the normal 90 degree shooting position. The bands stay perfectly placed for me that way. Symmetrical to each other in position, and they don't move.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

excellent information.. though they are on my list to purchase, i have yet to try any of the Dankung slingshots... they do look pretty cool and seem like you would need to adjust your style a little to shoot them correctly..


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

haertig said:


> Are you holding these slingshots correctly? You said earlier that the A+ was too small for you and now the Jungle Hunter is too small for you too. I have a Jungle Hunter II that fits me perfectly. My hands are the same size as yours. Did you get a Jungle Hunter or a Jungle Hunter II? The II is slightly larger, but not that much.
> 
> Are you holding these slingshots with your hand high and fingers up on the forks? The index finger wraps around the fork and the thumb sets up on the fork, pushing forwards. You don't hold them "hammer style" (like a fist, with your thumb wrapping around to touch, or almost touch, your index finger). "Hammer grip" does not work on these slingshots. You *might* be able to get by using hammer grip on the Jungle Hunter II, but that's just a "might". I think it is still a little small for that type of grip.


My thoughts exactly, the PS range, along with Dankungs are very adaptable, in that many different people can comfortably use one frame.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Dayhiker, I love my G10 Ly too. You have big hands and if you can shoot that anyone can.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

For me, what it really comes down to is a simple philosophy.... Working on strengths will in many cases allow one to be much better than average and possibly great at that skill... working on weaknesses, one may bring them up to average. Transferring that to slingshots...

If I can pick up a slingshot for the first time and shoot it pretty well, above average, with practice I might be able to get very good with it pretty quickly and maybe even excel.
If I pick up a slingshot and it is a below average performer for me, then with a lot of practice I _might_ end up shooting it at an average to slightly above average level.
What others do with their time, is their business... But I feel my time is used more productively aspiring to excellence, instead of mediocrity!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

> If I pick up a slingshot and it is a below average performer for me, then with a lot of practice I _might_ end up shooting it at an average to slightly above average level.
> What others do with their time, is their business... But I feel my time is used more productively aspiring to excellence, instead of mediocrity!


Bill, I doubt if anyone aspires to mediocrity. I will tell you how my mind worked insofar as Dankungs are concerned. I was drawn to them because they were made of steel and that makes them small, strong, and indestructible. But even more that that, I thought they looked cool as heck -- I mean I really like the looks of them a lot! They are so cool-looking, I had to get me one. Once I got one, though, I had to face up to the challenge of learning how to shoot it. As mentioned above, I was shooting hefty naturals and alternating between a from-the-shoulder instinctive style and a jaw-anchored sight aiming style. Neither of these styles worked at all with the Dankung. But I liked these cool little things so much I was determined to learn how to shoot them. I may have ended up wallowing in a pile of mediocrity -- who knew at the time? But I certainly wasn't "aspiring to mediocrity" as you put it, just because I couldn't shoot it right out of the box. I too was aspiring to excellence. And the result was that I eventually mastered the Jungle Hunter (The older members here will remember me moaning and groaning and threatening to give up on flip shooting, but I got a lot of encouragement from them to keep at it) and now I not only have mastered the Jungle Hunter, but all of the chinese shooters I have bought since, but also, in the process, have learned and mastered a new (to me) style of shooting. My persistence has led not to mediocrity but to a higher level of expertise because of the Jungle Hunter combined with the flip-style shooting I had to learn. Now the Jungle Hunter, and the PS2 are the two shooters with which I shoot best.
But the best thing about it is that now I can buy all the beautiful Chinese slingshots I can afford -- without trepidation.
Not trying to convert you, but hoping to dissuade you from not sticking with challenges in your pursuit of excellence. One form of excellence is to become an excellent shot with _*any *_kind of slingshot. 
(my $2.00 worth)


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> > If I pick up a slingshot and it is a below average performer for me, then with a lot of practice I _might_ end up shooting it at an average to slightly above average level.
> > What others do with their time, is their business... But I feel my time is used more productively aspiring to excellence, instead of mediocrity!
> 
> 
> ...


Have to say I agree with that.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I went back and watched the video and tryed to watch for detail now I may be wrong but the slingshot looks like the Western ergonomic and when you were drawing to fire you were not paying attention to center the bands on the ears now like I said I might be wrong on this but I am Farly sure that that is not a jungle hunter


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I, too, do not think it's a Jungle Hunter. 1. I think it's smaller, and 2. There seems to be an offset angle on the forks, like they're bent to be not over the handle but either forward or backward of the handle, depending on which side you shoot it from. Thanks, DM. I thought maybe I was crazy.


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Bill, that is not a jungle hunter.Man you have had some bad luck getting the sling shots you order.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You don't know the half of it... but I won't go into it here!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Haha, wouldn't it be funny if none of has the slingshot we ordered -- only Bill?


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> What others do with their time, is their business... But I feel my time is used more productively aspiring to excellence, instead of mediocrity!


I, for one, am glad I aspired for mediocrity rather than your definition of excellence. I abandoned Mary Had A Little Lamb and Chopsticks on the piano to try stuff that I wasn't as good at initially, like Beethoven, Debussy, Schubert. And I'm glad I moved on from simple algebra - where I was quite comfortable and good - to calculus, differential equations, matrix theory, etc., where I had to put in more work to learn. One man's excellence is another man's mediocrity I guess. Sticking with what you already know, and are already good at, is fine if you don't ever care to learn anything new and possibly more difficult.

Bringing this back to slingshots ... I'm now pretty good at nailing all my targets at 10 yards. I am now starting to move out to 20 yards. Wow, I'm not as good at 20 yards! Hmmm. Maybe I should just stick with 10 yards, which is far easier. Nah, I think I'll strive for mediocrity and keep working at 20. I'm dumb like that.

In case you didn't notice, I found the tone of your previous post, quoted above, to be very primidonna-like and insulting. My response here is in keeping with that attitude. People here offer suggestions to try and help you, and you respond by belittling them for striving for mediocrity and insinuate they are below your personal excellence. Sheesh!


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

dragonmaster said:


> I went back and watched the video and tryed to watch for detail now I may be wrong but the slingshot looks like the Western ergonomic and when you were drawing to fire you were not paying attention to center the bands on the ears now like I said I might be wrong on this but I am Farly sure that that is not a jungle hunter


Agree with you.

Watched the video again.

I am very sure that is Not the jungle hunter.

A curved model, I have one curved too.

In my personally opinion, the curved one is more difficult to master for the new shooters.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I havent shot any dankung with the round ears but think the wetern ergo would be like a natural part of my hand.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

haertig said:


> What others do with their time, is their business... But I feel my time is used more productively aspiring to excellence, instead of mediocrity!


I, for one, am glad I aspired for mediocrity rather than your definition of excellence. I abandoned Mary Had A Little Lamb and Chopsticks on the piano to try stuff that I wasn't as good at initially, like Beethoven, Debussy, Schubert. And I'm glad I moved on from simple algebra - where I was quite comfortable and good - to calculus, differential equations, matrix theory, etc., where I had to put in more work to learn. One man's excellence is another man's mediocrity I guess. Sticking with what you already know, and are already good at, is fine if you don't ever care to learn anything new and possibly more difficult.

Bringing this back to slingshots ... I'm now pretty good at nailing all my targets at 10 yards. I am now starting to move out to 20 yards. Wow, I'm not as good at 20 yards! Hmmm. Maybe I should just stick with 10 yards, which is far easier. Nah, I think I'll strive for mediocrity and keep working at 20. I'm dumb like that.

In case you didn't notice, I found the tone of your previous post, quoted above, to be very primidonna-like and insulting. My response here is in keeping with that attitude. People here offer suggestions to try and help you, and you respond by belittling them for striving for mediocrity and insinuate they are below your personal excellence. Sheesh!
[/quote]

Dude... I don't know what you think you're reading, some sort of "tone" in my written words... but what I wrote is exactly what I meant to write. There is no tone there only my honest opinion. Don't be so over sensitive!

Your example of using the piano is a no starter... you're talking about practicing more difficult pieces, which is part of progress and hopefully eventual excellence. Wheras I'm talking about the actual instrument you use not what you play on it. In other words... (for example) I'm saying that I can play a Steinway better than I can play a Kawai.
The fit and feel of the Steinway is just better for me, but if I were forced to use the Kawai... with a lot of practice I might be able to do many of the things I can already do on the Steinway... So by not putting my efforts into using the Steinway and trying to go up to the next level sooner, I'm using a Kawai and striving for mediocrity.

Now bringing it back to slingshots... if I were to use an inferior (for me) performing slingshot and practice my butt off at 10 yards... get to where I can hit the target half way decent then move back to 20 yards and repeat... wouldn't my time have been better spent using a better performing slingshot earlier on so that I can accomplish my goals, better, sooner, and maybe even excel as opposed to merely just getting okay at hitting the target?!?

Seriously... let's really THINK about this... Why don't we all just go and get some old inner tubes, tie 'em to forked sticks and practice with those? Skip buying ANY slingshots from anybody... forget trying to use more advanced and better performing equipment that's design features may help you to become a better performing shooter... we'll just use something a lot more primitive and get "real good" with that instead! And when _those guys_ are outshooting us with their fancy-shmancy equipment... we can just sit back and feel oh so morally superior because we're doing it the "hard way". Mom would be SO proud!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well Bill, sometimes us girls just wanna have fun.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for an honest review. I for one would like to see the scrutiny level and plain talk of Gun Tests in reviews posted.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Haha, wouldn't it be funny if none of has the slingshot we ordered -- only Bill?


Dankung musical chairs/fire alarm


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> What others do with their time, is their business... But I feel my time is used more productively aspiring to excellence, instead of mediocrity!


I, for one, am glad I aspired for mediocrity rather than your definition of excellence. I abandoned Mary Had A Little Lamb and Chopsticks on the piano to try stuff that I wasn't as good at initially, like Beethoven, Debussy, Schubert. And I'm glad I moved on from simple algebra - where I was quite comfortable and good - to calculus, differential equations, matrix theory, etc., where I had to put in more work to learn. One man's excellence is another man's mediocrity I guess. Sticking with what you already know, and are already good at, is fine if you don't ever care to learn anything new and possibly more difficult.

Bringing this back to slingshots ... I'm now pretty good at nailing all my targets at 10 yards. I am now starting to move out to 20 yards. Wow, I'm not as good at 20 yards! Hmmm. Maybe I should just stick with 10 yards, which is far easier. Nah, I think I'll strive for mediocrity and keep working at 20. I'm dumb like that.

In case you didn't notice, I found the tone of your previous post, quoted above, to be very primidonna-like and insulting. My response here is in keeping with that attitude. People here offer suggestions to try and help you, and you respond by belittling them for striving for mediocrity and insinuate they are below your personal excellence. Sheesh!
[/quote]

Dude... I don't know what you think you're reading, some sort of "tone" in my written words... but what I wrote is exactly what I meant to write. There is no tone there only my honest opinion. Don't be so over sensitive!

Your example of using the piano is a no starter... you're talking about practicing more difficult pieces, which is part of progress and hopefully eventual excellence. Wheras I'm talking about the actual instrument you use not what you play on it. In other words... (for example) I'm saying that I can play a Steinway better than I can play a Kawai.
The fit and feel of the Steinway is just better for me, but if I were forced to use the Kawai... with a lot of practice I might be able to do many of the things I can already do on the Steinway... So by not putting my efforts into using the Steinway and trying to go up to the next level sooner, I'm using a Kawai and striving for mediocrity.

Now bringing it back to slingshots... if I were to use an inferior (for me) performing slingshot and practice my butt off at 10 yards... get to where I can hit the target half way decent then move back to 20 yards and repeat... wouldn't my time have been better spent using a better performing slingshot earlier on so that I can accomplish my goals, better, sooner, and maybe even excel as opposed to merely just getting okay at hitting the target?!?

Seriously... let's really THINK about this... Why don't we all just go and get some old inner tubes, tie 'em to forked sticks and practice with those? Skip buying ANY slingshots from anybody... forget trying to use more advanced and better performing equipment that's design features may help you to become a better performing shooter... we'll just use something a lot more primitive and get "real good" with that instead! And when _those guys_ are outshooting us with their fancy-shmancy equipment... we can just sit back and feel oh so morally superior because we're doing it the "hard way". Mom would be SO proud!
[/quote]

If you truly want to excel and be a Superior shooter you need to be good with all frames not just a few because when you think about it there is no such thing as a bad frame they are all accurate because acquires comes from the shooter and not the frame so to be surerer you need to be good with all frames and even with no frame but please use extrema care with no frame when you can do this you will be a spearer shooter other wise you are only good with one or two frames me I will shoot with any frame and try to figure out what I need to do to get better wit it and if you think about it when you change band sets you change performance and need time to adjust no matter how Little time it may be

please don't think I'm taking any kind of tone here this is not meant to offend just my opinion


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> Haha, wouldn't it be funny if none of has the slingshot we ordered -- only Bill?


Dankung musical chairs/fire alarm
[/quote]

That's got to be it... everybody else got the wrong one, and it's actually happened FOUR times in a row now... that's GOT to be some sort of record!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, back to the deal.

Let me put it another way.
I can get into my car and _drive_ to town... or I can get on a bike and pedal to town...
If I bike, I'll eventually get there... but since I'm one who chooses to drive instead, I'll get there pick up groceries and be back at home enjoying a cold drink, writing this... while those who chose to bike are still pedalling away.

It's a which instrument to use argument... it's a which vehicle to drive argument... and it's a which slingshot is better for me review and critique.

So, it's back to slingshots... I believe all features (grip, fork, shape, size and materials used) about a slingshot do one of three basic things... the features either *HELP*, *HURT*, or have *NO EFFECT* on... accuracy, power, durability, ease of use and or comfort.
And that's how I'm trying to review them... if it's a naturally superior shooter then it gets praise and high marks. IF the design and features hinder _my_ natural shooting ability then I'll tell you so... and if it's design neither helps nor hinders, just makes me shoot average, that's information that can be shared as well.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't wanna argue or philosophize any more, but did you ever shoot a slingshot just because it was fun?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Dayhiker... I also own a bike! Sometimes I'll ride it because it's fun... but if I want to be more efficient with my time I'll probably drive to my destination.

So, of course I've shot a slingshot because it's fun. It's just more fun for me if the slingshot shoots better for me.
Heck, I also own a couple of sniper rifles, and some dead accurate pistols too... each were either bought and fit real well or were customized to enhance they're abilities.
I enjoy shooting them all. 
But if I were to review them and other guns, I'd tell how they perform and how they feel... I'd give my Beretta a 95 out of 100, and a H&R saturday night special knock-off a 10 out 100.
In other words, I feel I've been more than fair in my review of the dankung product.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Dayhiker... I also own a bike! Sometimes I'll ride it because it's fun... but if I want to be more efficient with my time I'll probably drive to my destination.
> 
> So, of course I've shot a slingshot because it's fun. It's just more fun for me if the slingshot shoots better for me.
> Heck, I also own a couple of sniper rifles, and some dead accurate pistols too... each were either bought and fit real well or were customized to enhance they're abilities.
> ...


Bill, I think you have done a fine job of helping us to comprehend your catty's design review and how it relates to how you feel about it and what purpose the review has provided for you.

Good illustrations by the way. I give public talks, so I appreciate an illustration or two for the benefit of the audience to really grasp the point. The discussion helped me to get your review intent.

I have to say to a large degree I have done and do the same as you,with any new catty I acquire. I try it out and if I don't find it helping me, I tend to put it aside until it is something I am wanting to invest time retrying it for fit, because I will be more experienced, or mastering it to my best abilities.

There are a few I have now that I venture to say will only be part of my collection. Oh I may pull them out to shoot again but there are some that just don't feel right. It's like wearing shoes on the wrong feet. If in time that changes, then that is great!! It will be like getting the same catty twice.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

haertig said:


> What others do with their time, is their business... But I feel my time is used more productively aspiring to excellence, instead of mediocrity!


I, for one, am glad I aspired for mediocrity rather than your definition of excellence. I abandoned Mary Had A Little Lamb and Chopsticks on the piano to try stuff that I wasn't as good at initially, like Beethoven, Debussy, Schubert. And I'm glad I moved on from simple algebra - where I was quite comfortable and good - to calculus, differential equations, matrix theory, etc., where I had to put in more work to learn. One man's excellence is another man's mediocrity I guess. Sticking with what you already know, and are already good at, is fine if you don't ever care to learn anything new and possibly more difficult.

Bringing this back to slingshots ... I'm now pretty good at nailing all my targets at 10 yards. I am now starting to move out to 20 yards. Wow, I'm not as good at 20 yards! Hmmm. Maybe I should just stick with 10 yards, which is far easier. Nah, I think I'll strive for mediocrity and keep working at 20. I'm dumb like that.

In case you didn't notice, I found the tone of your previous post, quoted above, to be very primidonna-like and insulting. My response here is in keeping with that attitude. People here offer suggestions to try and help you, and you respond by belittling them for striving for mediocrity and insinuate they are below your personal excellence. Sheesh!
[/quote]
You're not haughty - I'm HAUGHTY!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Dayhiker (Bill) I framed a response with the reply to you without thinking.

My response wasn't intended to chide anyone. My response was to let the other Bill know his explanation helped clear up for us any confusion, and he did well.

Just want to keep peace, and friendliness here, so I am "covering the bases." But I don't think you would have perceived it as aimed at you.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It's all good, bro.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Even though I don't smoke, is that a peace...... cigarette? I symbolically partake.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like a reefer of peace to me !


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

smitty said:


> Looks like a reefer of peace to me !


I was trying to sidestep that one.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> It's all good, bro.


Pass that my way.....


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Seven years since folks last talked about the Dankung Jungle Hunter II - it appears that it is not memorable, especially not memorable in a good way.

I guess I'll be taking it out of the Truly Texas cart...

Oh well, only 26 slingshots to play with - I guess I'll just be bored :rofl:

THWACK!


----------

